# Is my green mask a show betta ?



## bettafanatic916 (Dec 29, 2013)

I have few betta i consider high quality, bred by me in pure soil USA 
I may want to send few of my betta to Thailand to compete with them. I would like your opinions on that green black full mask half moon plakat male.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

He's nice but he still has a lot of faults in the way of the Show Standard. I can't tell if you're going for Asymmetrical HMPK or Symmetrical HMPK (short finned HM)?

If you're going for Asymmetrical then the anal fin doesn't slant enough, nor is it pointed. If you're going for Symmetrical then the anal fin needs to be shorter to match the caudal better.

Overall, his ventral's are split and not knife shaped, that's a big one. The caudal rays are a bit random, they should all be 4 rayed since he is a 4 rayed PK. Dorsal shape is good. Body is very thick for some reason and his peduncle looks very weak comparatively. Overall topline looks decent though.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

also agreed with lilnaugrim's anal slant critique. with what you have, i think it makes more sense to gear your project towards the shortfin hm since he looks more like that than a show plakat. 

your ventrals might be fine, if they came to a single point (im giving you the benefit of the doubt since it is possible the tips of the ventrals are white and blending in with the background of the photo) but yes, the ideal is a single main ray, no forked.

body like lilnaugrim said is very thick, and your caudal peduncle is significantly smaller than the rest of the body. that does not bode well for support. 

some pluses though: im a big fan of the dorsal. solid defined hawk with no curve. your caudal, while not having a consistent ray count does have defined edges and no curves as well.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Agree on both the above. 

Unless you have an export license you will not be able to send fish over seas to show. no reason no to show here in the US. Need to pick a direction as this male kinda a tweener.


----------

